# Rome over Rigaudeadu and Kambala



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

From some time the rumors about Virtus Rome are quite "hot" : after the probable contract for former Kinder Bologna's superstar ( now at Dallas ) Antoine Rigaudeau, the capital's team will take the "beast" Kaspar Kambala, one of the most powerful center of the old Europe.

In the next season Rome ( italian championship and Euroleague) will become very strong in Europe with people like Carlton Myers, Alex Righetti,Davide Bonora, Antony Parker (if remain) , Antoine Rigaudeau, Kaspar Kambala ... what a team !

Gretz

PS yesterday evening Montepaschi Siena released coach Ergin Ataman.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I've heard TAU is very interested in Anthony Parker. Anyway, Rome looks very good


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> yesterday evening Montepaschi Siena released coach Ergin Ataman.



How is he leaving Siena, by plane or by car? 
Talks are that will head to Bologna, Virtus side, with Turkan (sorry SEOK, Yehovic) in the back seat of the car.
Talks are that Antony Parker is close to Siena.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Rome over Rigaudeadu and Kambala*



> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> How is he leaving Siena, by plane or by car?


Do you remember the "Fenomeni parastatali" of Mai Dire Gol?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Rome looks good! very good, but i think they could use center a bit taller than Kambala. Hey he is dominating in europe and will put up nice numbers but he is more of a PF to me.
Smaller centers are very popular in europe at the moment, but can prove a bit risky against taller ones.


----------

